# Rancho Zephyrhills FL



## DirtyBrutes

I'm a lot owner there and would like to extend the invite if any one would like to ride. Its about 2000 acres of mud and trails. Let me know.


----------



## Polaris425

Wow thats nice!


----------



## speedman

hows the riding there? mud?


----------



## 02KODIAK400

wish i was closer


----------



## DirtyBrutes

Speedman, There is alot of water there right now. When it starts to dry up alittle bit there are some fun slippery holes. There are some vids on youtube. Its nothing like the videos now. Its an association now and the cops are keeping people out. You have to be a member an/or lot owner to legally be out there. Its nice and quit.

Kodiak, Thats a long ride.


----------



## lilbigtonka

dirty brutes i got a crew of 4-5 easily that can make a trip on a saturday or something if you want.....im about 1.5 hrs south of ya now but i dont wanna make a trip to get ran out by cops if it is legit we can plan something


----------



## DirtyBrutes

I am a lot owner there. You would be my guest. No problems with the law as long as you are with me. Let me know and we can set it up.


----------



## talleyman01

where is it in comparisson to holopaw? we live in hobe sound and we go to holopaw all the time.


----------



## DirtyBrutes

Not to sure where Holopaw is. If you know where Lakeland is, its north on 98 from I4. At the polk and pasco county line. Intersection of 98 and 54. 
Hope that helps. Would love to ride Holopaw some time as well if possible. Is that suburban estates?


----------



## Rack High

I'll be there about 1:00 this afternoon.


----------



## DirtyBrutes

Me and my wife rode with you and 3 other guys not to long ago. I remember that bike. We will be out there tomorrow morning for a ride.


----------



## Rack High

Rode yesterday....perfect weather as it rained all morning, let up about noon and then stayed overcast till around 5:30...as always plenty of mud and gobs of deep water holes. The river was perfect for downstream riding.

P.S. I believe I counted 4 other riders besides our party of 4. The association has really been effective in curtailing unwanted people and trash dumpers. I'll admit, I was skeptical about the whole thing at first, but it seems to be working.


----------



## DirtyBrutes

We had a good ride today as well. We had a party of 9 today and only saw one other person. He is a lot owner also. Glad we are seeing progress but believe there is alot more work ahead for the association. Let me know and we will hook up out there if you'd like.


----------



## LIfted2004edge

Im down for a ride. Its been awhile since Ive been out there. I can get a few other people as well.


----------



## DirtyBrutes

We can make it happen. PM me with a number and we can set it up. Where do you live?


----------



## Carolyn Sue

My husband and I use to go out to Rancho all the time till people started leaving their junk and the law got involved. We live in Brooksville and miss going out there, it sucks that people have no respect for the land. I took some amazing video there as well. How's the water levels been with all the rain we've been having?


----------



## Rack High

Lots of water and lots of MUD!


----------



## DirtyBrutes

Have not been out there in a couple weeks. There was plenty of water then. Heard the creek is the widest it has been in forever.


----------



## Shopgirl9832

New to this forum not sure if I am doing it right.. lol
We have a group of about 10 that love to ride and mud we used to
go to Rancho every weekend for years until they shut it down.. We would love to have access to it again and saw your post about owning a lot can you let me know how we can go without getting in trouble? Thanks


----------



## Rack High

Went for about 5 hours yesterday...even more water than before. The river was a challenge to get across as the current was swift. I got way back in the very challenging mud spots all the locals know about and it was under water. Eased in near a big oak tree root an nose dived 4' down in a hole! Nearly threw me over the handlebars! I never travel alone so my buddy following me was able to winch the Brute out. I think I could've gone forward and floated her across to where I was headed but with the Brute nearly 90 degrees vertical, discretion was the better part of valor. The main thing is no one was hurt and no equipment damage. Been going to Rancho for years and it never ceases to amaze me how much different it is every time you go.


----------



## DirtyBrutes

Sounds like you had a great time besides going vertical. Was out there today for about 6 hours. Had a crew of 14 bikes. Creek is still flowing good as you stated. Was back by the railroad and had to detour the water was so high. Hope to see you out there again. If anyone wants to meet and ride just pm me.


----------



## GORILLAPHIL

Hi I would like some more info on a rancho ride. I have not been there in a few years and would love to go back.


----------



## DirtyBrutes

I'll post or pm you when we go.


----------



## bltbrute

*rideing*

we would love to go have you ever rode 5A In mimms by titusville


----------



## DirtyBrutes

I am trying to get out to 5A this Saturday. Have not been yet.


----------



## bltbrute

We would like to come ride some weekend


----------



## kingquad700

i would love to ride rancho today if that was at all possible


----------



## kingquad700

dirty brute it wont let me send a message to you. i live in zephyrhills and want to ride out there. pm me your info and i will give you my info


----------



## GORILLAPHIL

Perfect weather for riding. Are you going to Rancho anytime soon?


----------



## GORILLAPHIL

Dirty Brute I have a few bikes itching to go to Rancho next weekend 11/10 are you going to be out there? If not do you know of a good place to park?


----------



## DirtyBrutes

I won't be there this weekend. You can't get threw the water in the front unless you got a big 4x4. You also take the risk of going to jail and having your stuff impounded if caught. I would not suggest this. I will let you go with me when I go again.

---------- Post added at 04:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:45 PM ----------

There are lot owners out there that are hunting and riding. They will ask you for id.


----------



## ftr 67 senior quad

How do you join the assocation for rancho


----------



## DirtyBrutes

Rbloa.org will give you all the info you need.


----------



## LIfted2004edge

man next time you go let me know. im itching to go riding.


----------



## DirtyBrutes

Going out on new years day. 3522322726 call me if ya want to ride.


----------



## 79cynot

I aswell as every one used to ride up there and would love to get back up there ridding and was wondering about the association. If any one has any info on it please mess me tyvm


----------



## DirtyBrutes

Rbloa.org has the info.


----------



## michellesf150

Hello, We are looking to go out to Rancho on the 30th. We have quite a few people that want to go. We are investigating the Association. Has anyone been out there recently and how bad is the entrance? I heard they closed down the parking area, is this true?


----------



## DirtyBrutes

We have a clean up coming up on april 21st. the public is welcome that day. Go rbloa.org. It has the info.


----------



## Polaris425

When you say "investigating the Association" Is that b/c you are a paralegal, and your investigation is work related? Or b/c you just like using work jargon in every day situations? I'm just curious.


----------



## DirtyBrutes

Rancho Blog » 2013 Great American Rancho Rubbish Road Rally Round up

Hope this is not breaking any rules.

If you are interested in joining and helping out this is a great opportunity.


----------



## victorketch

We would like to come to Rancho to ride. We have 2 polaris rzrs. I would also like to know how to by a lot? Please call Victor 813-503-7243


----------



## Taznmac

Hi, I live in plant city and used to ride at Rancho with my family. Since it shut down, I have not been out there. Since I saw your post I thought I would ask if ou knew anything about how we cold ride out there still. I heard something about paying to be part of an association or something. My name is cal hall and my email is [email protected]. My number is 8134782927. I would really appreciate some info from ou, thanks!


----------



## DirtyBrutes

I will call you this weekend. Check out rbloa.org. There is alot of info there. Thanks


----------



## Taznmac

*I would love to ride*



DirtyBrutes said:


> I'm a lot owner there and would like to extend the invite if any one would like to ride. Its about 2000 acres of mud and trails. Let me know.


I would love to have the opportunity to ride at rancho again. I used to ride there for years. My family and I have atvs but no where close to ride anymore. I would actually like to buy property there if you know anyone selling. my name is Michelle Hall and my phone # is 813-49-1465.


----------



## brute12

About how far is it from jacksonville/saint augustine area?


----------



## DirtyBrutes

More than 3 hours. 54 & 98 in Kathleen FL.


----------



## DirtyBrutes

Taznmack you are missing a number in the phone number you posted.

Disregaurd, I just spoke to you on the phone.


----------



## Taznmac

Sorry, my number did not fully appear. If you know anyone selling any property let me know.813-478-1465, also, if you know anyone willing to get us on to ride, please call.


----------



## DirtyBrutes

Clean-up has been canceled. But here is the new plan. You have to be invited to this. Well here is your invitation. Let me know If you are interested. 352-232-2726 Jake. Leave a message and I will return your call.


----------



## camobabe813

Id like to ride out there rumors have it now that its all about to be fenced off though I take my one year old out there and he has a blast


----------



## DirtyBrutes

Yes, your right. It is getting fenced off. Alot of us lot owners have been fighting for this for almost 2years. A couple weeks ago a family of 4.was beat up and truck burnt down over beer. The county is tired of it as we are. It will be so nice and quiet out there now.


----------



## quadsporttony

*can me and my wife come out to ride*



DirtyBrutes said:


> I'm a lot owner there and would like to extend the invite if any one would like to ride. Its about 2000 acres of mud and trails. Let me know.


 Can and when can we ride out in rancho mud hole.


----------



## Guest

Love Rancho! Will be out there again Sunday funday!


----------



## rahilling

*rancho fl.*



DirtyBrutes said:


> I'm a lot owner there and would like to extend the invite if any one would like to ride. Its about 2000 acres of mud and trails. Let me know.


 I have been ridding out there a lot. Me and my wife would like to ride with you some time.

---------- Post added at 12:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:56 PM ----------

how can I get your info.


----------



## rahilling

*i want to ride*

:rockn:


----------



## mike727

I live in clearwater I will pay to ride hmu asap 7272535616


----------



## Audible Silence

****, looks like he left...


----------



## tasknomed

*rancho access*

hi my name is mike,
i would love to take my family out 4-wheeling for the weekend with out getting introuble. i got a jeep and a dodge 1500 both 4x4. so how do i go about this? you can reach me at 727-226-9313

---------- Post added at 10:29 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:08 AM ----------

do i have to own an ATV? i use to if that counts.

---------- Post added at 10:31 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:29 AM ----------

if anyone lives near st.pete an nows a safe place for my family and I to go 4-wheelin please let me no?

---------- Post added at 10:34 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:31 AM ----------

i can use my buddys quad but it ant set up for deep mudd


----------



## ecarothers

I know this post is kinda old but I would love to bring my wife and son to ride rancho . we live in plant city so we are not far. if the offer still stands please let me know.


----------



## ridindirty

do you still ride at rancho? looking to buy some property there to ride but wanted to check it out before i did. can you text me at 813-424-1034 and let me know? thanks my name is Kevin

---------- Post added at 11:33 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:29 AM ----------

looking to buy some property in Rancho but wanted to know if i could go out with someone thats a lot owner to check it out before i do? anyone going riding there anytime i could go out there with? email me at [email protected] and let me know please. thanks! my name is Kevin


----------



## Viking1671

*i wanno go *

new side by side owner here lookin for places and ppl to ride with
[email protected]



DirtyBrutes said:


> I'm a lot owner there and would like to extend the invite if any one would like to ride. Its about 2000 acres of mud and trails. Let me know.


----------



## Dubbstarrs

I see this thread is about 6 years old, but does anyone know of any reasonably priced rancho land deeds for sale?


----------

